# Size of tortoise table



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Hello this is just a quick question about tortoise tables.

I have been wanting a tortoise for about 14 years now, and my father has finally agreed to buy me on for my 18th birthday, in four months time. Well anyway i have completed a year long animal care course at college, and an extra 3/4 of a year on an animal management course, so i am not completely clueless about tortoises. However i am really not sure on size specifications of tortoise tables.

I am probably going to be getting a Hermans tortoise, due to the size they get to. I would have been getting two, however i have recently discovered that a friend of mine is also being bought one for her birthday, and due to her past experience with animals, she will probably end up becoming bored, which will lead to the poor creature becoming neglected. When this happens i will be the one picking up the pieces, but unfortunately i was too late for her recently deceased hamster R.I.P

So if anyone could give me any tips on size of accomodation, for one animal, and another list of sizes for two it would be greatly appreciated. Bear in mind however, the animals will only be inside at night, and during very cold or wet weather. As in our house we like to keep animals as closely as we can, to their natural routine. There is also no issue on space, as one of the sofas and one chest of drawrs is being removed from my room, as the sofa is no longer required and my brother is going off to uni soon. My bed is also being downgraded to a single, and therefore i will have alot more space.


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Probably good thing to post this in the Tort section as you may get a better response, but just for your info I have a 2002 Hermanns and I have her in a 4ftx2ft tort table.


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

ok thanks 

I did origionally XD but it was doing my head in because of layout and everything........ Its the only thing on here that kills my OCD XD as i cant edit after a certain time >.<


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Just to add mate I had my tort table built on top of another viv for my BTS, should be a quick pic below for you, bottom viv is a seperate 4x2x2 for my beardie then the BTS and tort table are same unit, in toatl height for the BTS and Table its less than 2ft, just an idea for you if you want to incorporate more reps in same area and with no roof on table there are no issues with ventilation.


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

OOO thats a really good idea <3 thankyou ^^ that means i can get more XD


----------

